
Humbot’s Strategy: How we plan on making tutoring more accessible - shafyy
https://medium.com/@canolcer/humbots-strategy-how-we-plan-on-making-tutoring-more-accessible-604fe169afa0
======
shafyy
Hi, I'm a co-founder of Humbot and wrote this post. I wanted to share it here
to get your thoughts on it. Also, I hope it can help other founders struggling
to find product-market fit get another perspective or inspiration.

1) What do you think of our approach to entering the tutoring market?

2) Do you have any experience with the tutoring or education market in
general?

Thanks and happy holidays :-)

